# New Bow Shop in Groblersdal



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Nicholas & Hannes Roux on the opening of Groblersdal's first bowshop. All the best guys.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bowshop in Groblersdal*



superga said:


> Congratulations Nicholas & Hannes Roux on the opening of Groblersdal's first bowshop. All the best guys.


Hi. Can you please give us some more info?


----------



## iHunt.co.za (May 18, 2010)

*Bow Shop*

Yes Please give us some info.
do you have a website?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations guys. Opening specials 2010 bows at 2006 prices ? :angel:


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

*Excellent Shop*

State of the art shop. Fully stocked with the latest goodies. Retail to the public as well as wholesale to the trade. Contact Hannes at 083 251 8137 & Nicholas 082 561 1256.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Are you going to specialize in a line of Bows or will you be selling what ever you can lie your hands on.


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Not my store. Contact the two gentlemen referred to above.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

The web would be running from end of june if all goes well. We'll be selling what's already available and we are looking at Limbsaver and Athens bows aswell. Lots of other stock avaiable. Contact me on 0832518137 Hannes.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nuwe boogwinkel*

Hannes,
Sterkte vir julle ouens!!
Groete
Philip Moolman


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Hannes,

I wish you lot of success with you business.
Please give my best regards to Marcie Rhoton, she is a fantastic partner by LimbSaver.
The quality of this bows speak for them selfe.

Groete

Frank


----------

